# Disappearing thread (split from 'Desperation measures to reduce server load')



## Laurie (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Desperation measures to reduce server load*

I think a post just disappeared... I was in the middle of replying and got the forbidden message when I hit the submit button. Now I can't find it - so either my memory got zapped, or the entire thread did. 

It was from someone wanting to know whether they should rescind a purchase at Oak n' Spruce and they're up against the deadline. I think it was in Newbies but I'm not positive. Hope they had a chance to read the replies!


----------



## Dave M (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Desperation measures to reduce server load*

That was human error - mine! 

The OP in that thread had posted two identical messages. Both messages had good responses, so I merged the threads, intending to delete one of the duplicate posts. Unfortunately, I made the rookie mistake of deleting the first post in the combined thread, which had the effect of deleting the entire thread.

I was able to rescue the text of the original question ("Should I rescind?") and sent the OP an e-mail message inviting a reposting of the message.

My apologies, Laurie!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Desperation measures to reduce server load*

Thanks for emailing them Dave - glad this instance wasn't indicative of a bigger problem. Didn't mean to sidetrack the announcement!


----------

